# Anyone successful without meds?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Why can't I stop an attack without a pill?? I have gotten to the point where I'm relying on it almost anytime I go out socially now... Most of the time focusing on another thought helps me, but then sometimes it doesn't. But whenever I do something social I take a stupid pill (hydroxyzine originally prescribed for nausea) before I even think of anything to make me nervous t(o pre-empt the inevitable nervous thoughts). Just venting.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I don't like having to take a pill either, but I also believe that some of us (such as myself) needs some help every once in a while. I have taken prozac off and on throughout my life. Usually I don't have to stay on it more than 4 months at a time. If I am feeling abnormal (that is to me) I try to listen to the warning signs and seek help. If you are willing to look into seeing a therapist once a week that could help. I personally enjoy venting things to a non-involved 3rd party individual who is trained to be able to give me an objective point of view and healthy tips. IBS and anxiety go hand in hand and for me, I sometimes don't know which started first! If you want to try to avoid pills consider looking into herbal remedies such as acidophulis, acupuncture, biofeedback, yoga or therapy. Be willing to deal with a diet change to help with the food triggers, and try to stay positive. Try to not let this run you and get to a point where you can manage it. I found a daily food diary to be very helpful. I write down what/when and if any reactions occur after eating. If there wasn't a reaction I can look back into the diary and realize that there are safe foods out there and I feel a little more in control!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

God how horrible. Perhaps having doctors who will not do anything about IBS has done me a favour. I've had IBS for nearly 8 years and manage it by diet (well, I try), probiotics and linseed for added fibre. Have you looked at alternatives to the medical system. It seems, from looking at this site that all these pills work for a while and then don't. I'm not being smug at all, sometimes I can feel pretty gruesome but it might be worth looking at ways to manage IBS without all medication.All the best to you anyway.Sue, Manchester, UK


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

HIMy stomach "issues" as I like to call them (D, nausea) seem to be under control, it's my anxiety that's a problem. I wish I could go back to just being that normal level nervous and not freak out. I guess it will take time!


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't mid taking my Buspar and Donnatal they have given me my life back. I still have flare ups but there when I am under stress most of the time I am feeling great.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi AlmostFamous,I suffer from anxiety disorder like you. I know how you suffer. I have said I would rather be blind then having anxiety disorder. What I want to say to you is don't give up on finding the right medication. I have tried Zoloft, Paxil, Paxil cr, effexor. They all made me to tired but I can't say enough about Buspar it really has helped me and I have really bad anxiety disorder. Nothing is perfect but if you keep trying you will find the right medication. Don't settle for second best keep trying and you will find the right medication. If I did you can. My anxiety disorder is still there but only like at 5% instead of a full wired 100%. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

I have just joined this site and it is amazing! I've always felt like a freak for having IBD-D and anxiety but it seems they do go hand in hand. I am so sorry for all those that suffer from this unpleasant combo but at least we are not alone. I have tried SSRI meds before but they are known to cause IBS symptoms. Over time I have tried to "re-train" my brain and focus on breathing when I am feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Howdy! I started having anxiety after a series of serious medical problems I experienced back in October 2002. I had a tumor on my colon that had to be removed, along with 20cm of my colon. I was generally fine until 5 months after the surgery when I fainted, inexplicably, at a reception. After that event, I started having panic attacks that led to generalized anxiety ï¿½ VERY severe, to the point I didnï¿½t even feel safe at home! I started taking Paxil CR, then switched to Celexa and Xanax. Somewhere along the way, I started having IBS symptoms (primarily heavy bloating, constipation, etc.). It got to the point I was eating nothing but cream of wheat. I also started having severe heartburn/acid reflux and was put on Nexium and ranitidine. Then, a year ago this December, I found a new primary care physician and he suggested stress management, mindfulness, meditation and Yoga. I gave it a try ï¿½ finally, I started to see some real progress, with both my anxiety and my IBS. Iï¿½m still not back to myself, but Iï¿½m doing much better ï¿½ I eat normally again (sometimes with consequence, but I see the clear relation to my stress level, etc. and can manage it to some extent) and Iï¿½m doing more, going out, etc. Iï¿½ve not taken any antidepressant since August 2003 and no anxiolytic since February 2004. I am seeing a psychologist for a weekly therapy session ï¿½ mostly talk therapy, but some CBT stuff too. I started seeing him back in January 2004.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Over time I have tried to "re-train" my brain<<<I was just thinking about that. Somehow we've all managed to train ourselves into anxiety- there must be a way to train ourselves right out of it too! With the ativan/benadryl I am starting to remember how to not be totally stressed. You have to learn how to trust yourself after awhile to not freak out. It's weird. But ultimately we DO have control over ourselves.). It got to the point I was eating nothing but cream of wheat.<<<I was eating granola bars and oatmeal every day all day. I'm still pretty much on a mostly grain/meat diet.I think one of the ways to success is to force yourself through unpleasant situations because sometimes you have to see for yourself that you can survive it and therefore can handle obstacles better in the future.


----------



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

The book "Don't Panic" by R. Reid Wilson is an excellent book that has helped me alot. It's also important to realize that when anxious people begin to deal with their problems that can produce anxiety as well. I also listened to self-help tapes by Lucinda Bassett (expensive but worth it) that really made me understand how to control panic attacks. I don't have attacks anymore and I had suffered since I was a child. I still have generalized anxiety and unfortunately it directly affects my ibs-d. I have the most trouble in the morning...that has been described in books as "morning rush". I have just started a new job and sometimes I wish I could work out of the home. That wouldn't make me completely happy either...I like to have contact with people.


----------

